# Portuguese BP vs EP



## Jezella

I am desperately trying to get to grips with EU Portuguese and constantly come across the same problem of a lack of EU based material. I am not in Portugal though it is my intention to move there, full time in the future.

I understand that there are various dialects and slowly I am learning how to pronounce various words. I have the obvious problem of acquiring a far better understand of Portuguese grammar. I am hampered here due to the lack of educational material for EU PT. 

I am attempting not to get into bad habits that may become hard to rectify later. I think that bad habits could become possible if I mix EU and BR Portuguese. I have come across the book "Modern Brazilian Portuguese Grammar: A Practical Guide (Modern Grammars)" and am very tempted to purchase this well thought out book.

Others will have had similar problems to myself. The question here is this. Would it be to my disadvantage to use a book as mentioned above, bearing in mind the differences that do exist between EP and BP or would the benefits of a well structured course outway the obvious disadvantage.

I do hope that this question is in order on this forum.


----------



## anaczz

Portuguese grammar is only one, for Brazil and Portugal. The rules are basicaly the same anywhere. One of the biggest diferences is that, in Brazil, we don't strictly follow them, in coloquial language, while in Portugal there are few cases of "liberalization" of the rules. But, there are lots of diferences in vocabulary, orthography, pronounciation, slang, etc.
I think that a traditional Brazilian grammar will give you a good basis of the language but then you will need to know local characteristics through, for instance, the Portuguese television, newspapers, literature, blogs.
I don't know this book but, if it is directed for the coloquial use of the language in Brazil, it will not be a good option for you.


----------



## Outsider

Don't worry and use whatever material you've got. Brazilian accents are well understood in Portugal. There are certainly grammatical differences, but nothing that will hinder understanding. The trickiest thing will probably be a handful of vocabulary differences -- words that are different, or have different meanings -- but, while a bit of nuisance, this should be easy to overcome with some patience and a little help from the natives.


----------



## Nino83

Jezella said:


> I have come across the book "Modern Brazilian Portuguese Grammar: A Practical Guide (Modern Grammars)" and am very tempted to purchase this well thought out book.
> 
> The question here is this. Would it be to my disadvantage to use a book as mentioned above, bearing in mind the differences that do exist between EP and BP or would the benefits of a well structured course outway the obvious disadvantage.



I've got this book. 
The biggest grammatical difference between EP and BP is the use and the placement of pronouns. 
This book explains very well the difference between formal/neutral/spoken grammatical structures so, if you follow the formal BP grammatical rules, you won't have many problems, because they are almost identical to EP. 
With regard to pronunciation, this page is really accurate http://cvc.instituto-camoes.pt/cpp/acessibilidade/capitulo3_2.html. 
If you want to study both BP and EP pronunciations, I think that the Carioca accent is the best (because you get used to the sounds of "s").


----------



## Vanda

As Outsider said: don't worry! People will understand you whatever accent you have: a foreigner speakind Portuguese,a Brazilian speaking Portuguese, whatever. I was there in October and felt myself at home. Of course after my ''bom dia'' everybody knew I was BR, also Portuguese people are always willing to help.


----------



## Jezella

Thank you all for the replies here. It would be so nice if I was able to follow a single, in depth and complete course in EP. One of my fears at the moment with collecting educational material is that I'll learn too many different accents so end up sounding something like a new comer to English with a mixture of Southern UK, Scottish, Welsh and American tones.

The comments here have been very helpful and encouraging indeed. I know that websites exist with all I need to be successful in this venture, books also I dare say. It seems though that EP is becoming a forgotten language and especially so for those that are trying to learn it and do so with the respect that EP deserves. Thanks again.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Jezella said:


> Thank you all for the replies here. It would be so nice if I was able to follow a single, in depth and complete course in EP. One of my fears at the moment with collecting educational material is that I'll learn too many different accents so end up sounding something like a new comer to English with a mixture of Southern UK, Scottish, Welsh and American tones.
> 
> The comments here have been very helpful and encouraging indeed. I know that websites exist with all I need to be successful in this venture, books also I dare say. It seems though that EP is becoming a forgotten language and especially so for those that are trying to learn it and do so with the respect that EP deserves. Thanks again.



If you want to learn EP, you should contact Instituto Camões in your country.


----------



## Vanda

Or try looking for videos - on youtube - of EP ... TV and the like. Anyway, sorry to say, the probability is that you'll always  sound like a foreigner speaking PT, so the accent would never be that of a Brazilian, African or European PT. The same way as we always sound foreigners speaking EN, anyone of us speakers of Romance languages with tiny tiny exceptions. Don't worry about accents.


----------



## Nino83

Vanda said:


> Anyway, sorry to say, the probability is that you'll always  sound like a foreigner speaking PT, so the accent would never be that of a Brazilian, African or European PT. The same way as we always sound foreigners speaking EN, anyone of us speakers of Romance languages with tiny tiny exceptions. Don't worry about accents.



Verdade. 

I don't know whether you just "have" this book close at hand or you have not yet it, but only the first chapter (there are 72 chapters) is about pronunciation. It is basically a grammar book.


----------



## Vanda

Oi, Nino... Não, não tenho... vou tentar achar.


----------



## Nino83

Oi, Vanda. A parte em inglês era para Jezella


----------



## Jezella

Nino83 said:


> Verdade.
> 
> I don't know whether you just "have" this book close at hand or you have not yet it, but only the first chapter (there are 72 chapters) is about pronunciation. It is basically a grammar book.



I have seen the book in part on Amazon and I feel that in the case of chapter 1, I could adapt this to EP pronunciation. My main interest in the book is for grammar and my greatest concern is that it should teach me reasonable accurately the rules of EP. I also like the fact that a comprehensive workbook can be purchased that goes alongside the main textbook therefore aiding the learning process.

I shall point out I have been attracted to the book due to its clear descriptions. This would aid me well as I've not even studied English grammar and in all honesty, I don't really understand all the terminology at this moment.


----------



## TravelOn

I messed up attempting to do a "quote".  (Still new here.)  So here is the quote, just as text:

One of my fears at the moment with collecting educational material is that I'll learn too many different accents so end up sounding something like a new comer to English with a mixture of Southern UK, Scottish, Welsh and American tones.

Response to that:

As for speaking with a pronunciation all mixed up with different dialects - that's what I have done in Spanish for years.  I'm here in Southern California where almost all the Spanish speakers are Mexican Americans fluently bilingual, lesser numbers of first generation Mexicans or Central Americans.  Then there was the Cuban who I lived with for two years.  Then there was her Argentine friend who used to come over all the time.  Then is the fact that I have traveled in every country of the Latin American mainland except two.  Bottom line - word for word I have a very good (native like) pronunciation - but put the words together and they come out all mixed up.  The result is, no one can ever imagine where I'm from!  It has sometimes been an interesting ice breaker as they try to guess.  The only real detriment to me is that they do take me for some kind of native or other - and consequently start rattling off at a pace well beyond my level.  I have to cut them off and inform them that where I'm from is "none of the above" - but the USA!  Anyway, just have fun with it.  It won't be a problem.


----------



## Jezella

An interesting comment from travelon. As for myself, I'm not really going to bother about it further as I'm sure, I shall settle into some routine where my accent settles. I have come to the conclusion that with so much information available over the internet, even thought often of great help, it can be a hindrance in knowing which path to take.

I have heard Portuguese words said in so many different ways it becomes truly difficult to follow text to a verbal conversation. I'm improving, but only because I am just beginning to settle in my reading ability and my self pronunciation of that material. I remain slow, but slow is better that nothing.


----------



## xiskxisk

This page might help: http://cvc.instituto-camoes.pt/cpp/acessibilidade/capitulo2_1.html


----------



## guillao

Olá a todos:
estou estudando português do Brasil e queria perguntar se vcs têm um manual de gramatica portuguesa(brasileira) em pdf ou qqr gramatica que seja da lingua portuguesa
não sei se este é o foro idôneo para a minha pergunta, mas não me lembro doutro lugar mais adequado pra essas coisas 
saudações Felipe


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao fórum, Felipe. 
Até que não podemos ficar fazendo propagandas no fórum, mas como é um dos pequenos fóruns, podemos tentar ajudar um pouco mais.
Nos nosso recursos você encontrará várias indicações:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=163358&p=1211109#post1211109


----------

